
Microsoft Bing Shows My Little Pony Porn Gif as Top Result in Apple's Messages - wslh
https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-bing-shows-my-little-pony-porn-gif-as-top-result-in-apples-new-messages
======
rplnt
For anyone interested, going off from other news, this is it I think:

[https://i.imgur.com/GwtHkmf.gifv](https://i.imgur.com/GwtHkmf.gifv)

~~~
Retr0spectrum
It could have been a lot worse.

------
cm3
Why is this an incorrect result, or what else do you expect if you search for
"butt"? Searching "butt", unless you meant "boat", implies the desired result
to be that of a rear. The alternative would be to show zero results.

~~~
csydas
Mmm, I dunno. If I search butt, I would expect an actual butt be the first
result, not a fairly specific pornographic image. Google gives us a nice array
of butts, and some are cartoon drawings, but it's just butts. Not butts being
used in sexual acts, just a butt.

The fact that desktop Bing returns different results also suggests that this
is not a correct - I'd expect the same results, or perhaps some NSFW removal
since I'm guessing the device searches with the equivalent of Safe Search on
since it has no idea on the user preferences.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Even with "Moderate" safesearch on, bing returns some fairly explicit results.
With "Strict" safesearch on, there are 0 results. (With the "animated gif"
option set).

~~~
csydas
I wasn't suggesting complete NSFW removal, but I would imagine that pony porn
should be pretty easily detected. And again, it just seems odd to me that Bing
would return pony gifs over the multitude of human porn gifs.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Detecting pony porn is probably an incredibly difficult problem to solve,
considering that they are "naked" by default. The GIF in question is mainly
made NSFW by the _addition_ of underwear.

------
twodayslate
Relevant: [http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/theres-actual-hardcore-
porn...](http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/theres-actual-hardcore-porn-hiding-
in-ios-10-nsfw-1786670537)

~~~
cm3
This one was a real problem, but what gif am I looking for when I search for
"huge". Huge what? Seems like Apple has blocked the "huge" for now, which only
seems like a temporary workaround because there's nothing sexual about "huge"
without being more specific.

------
tdkl
The horror. Good thing Apple didn't invent the Internet yet.

------
Grue3
Microsoft Bing is considered to be pretty good for searching porn, or so I've
heard.

------
bitJericho
My god think of the children!

